# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  सत्य - असत्य :

## kamalk718

आचार्य ने शिष्यों से कहा, " सत्यं ब्रूयात् प्रियं ब्रूयात् न ब्रूयात् सत्यमप्रियम् । नासत्यं च प्रियं ब्रूयात् एष धर्मः सनातनः ॥ अर्थात सत्य और प्रिय बोलना चाहिए; पर अप्रिय सत्य और प्रिय असत्य भी नहीं बोलना चाहिए; सनातन धर्म यही है।" एक जिज्ञासु शिष्य ने सवाल किया, " आचार्य प्रवर, अप्रिय सत्य क्या होता है ?" आचार्य गंभीर स्वर में बोले, " उदाहरण के लिए विवाह के बाद पति - पत्नी का एक दूसरे से यह कहना कि वे विवाह से पहले मन ही मन किसी और को चाहते थे। " शिष्य ने फिर से सवाल किया, " और प्रिय असत्य ? " आचार्य मुस्कराते हुए बोले, " पति - पत्नी का एक दूसरे से ये कहना कि उन्होंने तो सपने में भी कभी किसी दूसरे के बारे में नहीं सोचा। "

----------


## garima

कमल जी एक बार फिर आपकी तारीफ 
बहुत अच्छा सत्य असत्य डिफाइन किया है

----------

